# Pex



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

Nail hole in pipe. Any one used pipe clamp to fix?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Sharkbite it.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Nail hole in pipe. Any one used pipe clamp to fix?


I cut it square on the hole and then couple it back together.

I've seen several instances where PEX sealed itself around the nail and then eventually began to leak when the nails finally rusted out.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Nail hole in pipe. Any one used pipe clamp to fix?


Nope, and why would I? 

I don't do alotta general hackery.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Nail hole in pipe. Any one used pipe clamp to fix?


I don't use pipe clamp..I use hose clamp..


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Nail hole in pipe. Any one used pipe clamp to fix?


Your joking right ?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

If your gonna hack it then duct tape is a must!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A piece of old rubber boot and a hose clamp is all you need

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> A piece of old rubber boot and a hose clamp is all you need
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 20 lashes with pex tubing and send you over to DIY section for 20 mins..


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I put all my Pex together with hose clamps that's what you're supposed to do right?


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

I use my plastic welder


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I cut it square on the hole and then couple it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I put all my Pex together with hose clamps that's what you're supposed to do right?


I worked in a small town in north Carolina for a few weeks during Katrina, it was the norm to use hose clamps for Pex there. I got looked at like i had 3 eyes for telling them otherwise...


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I put all my Pex together with hose clamps that's what you're supposed to do right?


We glue them back together here in Gawga using that pretty blue glue!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

You are all working much too hard, Use the tape wrap around leak stopper. Woot! K or inner tube.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Why go through all that trouble? Just stick a new nail in the old ones place. :thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Will said:


> Why go through all that trouble? Just stick a new nail in the old ones place. :thumbsup:


Crap, well duhhhh :wallbash:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I've seen several instances where PEX sealed itself around the nail and then eventually began to leak when the nails finally rusted out.


I've seen that happen several times, both on poly-b and on pex, with screws in the pipe. They hold for years and finally it either gets bumped somehow or it corrodes through and starts spraying.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> 20 lashes with pex tubing and send you over to DIY section for 20 mins..


piece of pex and a nail- use the pex as a blow gun. 5 shots in the back and you will never think like that again:blink:


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wonder putty. It will hold pressure. was proven with the water cup almost empty.


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Is this a real question?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Will said:


> Why go through all that trouble? Just stick a new nail in the old ones place. :thumbsup:


Use a galvanized nail, you'll get twice the life out of it.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

*nope*

Never used anything less than a coupling to repair a hole in a pex pipe. Never will. Anything else is just begging for a leak, either in a day, or a year and a day, but certainly someday. :blink:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JoshJ said:


> Never used anything less than a coupling to repair a hole in a pex pipe. Never will. Anything else is just begging for a leak, either in a day, or a year and a day, but certainly someday. :blink:


 Can't do it on the heating pex??


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Use a galvanized nail, you'll get twice the life out of it.


Hmmm, maybe we can invent a nail made from pex material for just such occasions.:thumbup: Prolly get rich!!!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Liquid nails.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A nail hole in PEX repair is quite simple and I'm wondering if you might be a DIYer on a Pro Only Forum.

All of the repair options listed above are great, I'll add a few of my own approved repairs.

On PEX with an aluminum barrier foil duct tape works well.

On plain PEX epoxies such as JB Weld, Super Mighty Putty are great. Silicone RTV is another good repair you can turn the water back on in an hour after it skins over... :thumbup:

You can also use a small piece of rubber pressed against the hole with an automotive hose clamp....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> A nail hole in PEX repair is quite simple and I'm wondering if you might be a DIYer on a Pro Only Forum.
> 
> All of the repair options listed above are great, I'll add a few of my own approved repairs.
> 
> ...



Sheer genius, Red. You should be teaching at the Voc Tech.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

A styrofoam cup and glue :laughing::laughing::laughing: :whistling2:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Stainless steel self tapping screw and a little sillycone :thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Use a galvanized nail, you'll get twice the life out of it.



I like to think long term, I use 100% pure copper nails with ribs for extra insurance. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

*Why not?*



rjbphd said:


> Can't do it on the heating pex??


What else would you use, if not a pex fitting?


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Pex brazing rod with Milwaukee heat gun works like a hot damn


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

I usually just plumb in a floor drain under the leak. Way more money to be made. You dont have to put in trap primer either. Or ask the pros at home depot.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

It works on copper, the key is to use three clamps


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Nail hole in pipe. Any one used pipe clamp to fix?


 







Hans, if you encounter enough Pex jobs, you should purchase the crimp tools. (1) for 1/2" & (1) for 3/4". Then your repairs will look like this:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

In a pinch until you can run to the hardware store to get a new nail, you can break off some lead from the end of a pencil and wrap it with duct tape.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Will said:


> In a pinch until you can run to the hardware store to get a new nail, you can break off some lead from the end of a pencil and wrap it with duct tape.


*Schwin couplings work on pex!*

*Maybe you can even color match it. *

*PS: you must use an insert ...*


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *Schwin couplings work on pex!*
> 
> *Maybe you can even color match it. *
> 
> *PS: you must use an insert ...*


Those Schwinn couplings are getting hard to find these days.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

*That explains it!*



BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> It works on copper, the key is to use three clamps
> 
> View attachment 19046


That must have been what was wrong with the one I saw under a mobile home earlier this year. The cheapskate only used two gear clamps.:no: It had held for at least a couple of years, because that was how long the current owners had been in there before it let go. :boat:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

justin said:


> I usually just plumb in a floor drain under the leak. Way more money to be made. You dont have to put in trap primer either. Or ask the pros at home depot.


I think we have our winner ,,,, the king of UPSELL just spoke.:thumbup::notworthy::clap:


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

Will said:


> I like to think long term, I use 100% pure copper nails with ribs for extra insurance. :thumbsup:


 IMO you're offering quite expensive solution. To make it cheaper I propose to use regular nail instead of galvanized or copper nail. But here is the trick: to last longer we dip the nail in rustproof paint.:thumbup:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Approved procedure for pex repair:
-materials needed: 
1: brass pex x pex lead wiping ferrule
1: container of black swan plumbers soil (if unavailable, use black shoe polish)
1: 50/50 solder bar
1: wiping cloth
Flux to pre-tin the ferrule
Now proceed to complete a lead wiped joint on the pex x brass ferrule. Use the plumbers soil where you don't want the lead to wet the brass. Neatness counts!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Nail hole in pipe. Any one used pipe clamp to fix?


 






http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

Can't locate an intro from you Hans. Have you posted one?


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

*You have to be kidding me...*

When I asked about the styrofoam cup fix out of sheer curiosity I got my ass handed to me... This question makes mine look like purely legitimate!! I need get the nuances figured out around here... I heading to get my pipe stretcher and blinker fluid...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Jklsr55 said:


> When I asked about the styrofoam cup fix out of sheer curiosity I got my ass handed to me... This question makes mine look like purely legitimate!! I need get the nuances figured out around here... I heading to get my pipe stretcher and blinker fluid...



You gotta admit that was pretty damned stupid topic to bring up with Trade Professionals.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Get a big ball of plumber's putty, knead until soft and maleable, wrap putty around affected pipe, take turbo torch and lightly bake putty until firm, run to truck, quickly fill out invoice making sure to destroy carbon copy, collect money and drive like hell out of there.....


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Hans, if you encounter enough Pex jobs, you should purchase the crimp tools. (1) for 1/2" & (1) for 3/4". Then your repairs will look like this:


Sounds expensive:no:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Nail hole in pipe. Any one used pipe clamp to fix?


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

